# Billing-Systeme zur Abrechnung von Domains, Accounts, Hostingpaketen, etc.



## Chosi (6. April 2004)

Hallo,

wir sind zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Abrechnungssystem für ISPs, da unser firmeninternes System langsam nicht mehr ausreichend ist. Die "großen" Systeme wie WEBFAKT sind uns aber schon fast etwas zu umfangeich, vor allem, da der Rechnungsversand weiterhin über unsere KHK-Software abgehandelt werden soll und somit nicht zwingend benötigt wird.

Es sollten sich halt alle Produkte mit ihren unterschiedlichen Vertragslaufzeiten, sowie Abrechnungsintervallen einfach abbilden lassen. 

- Gibt es da eine Software, die Ihr empfehlen könnt?
- Gerne auch OpenSource
- Oder weiterführende Links? (Bin bisher immer nur auf die gleichen Systeme gestoßen)

Danke schonmal im Vorraus
Gruß
Chosi


----------



## eViLaSh (7. April 2004)

da eine tochterfirma von uns... kann ich nur die BSO empfehlen 

link: http://www.billingsolutions.de


----------

